# Tour de France



## highpeaksdrifter (May 22, 2006)

For the past few years I've followed the Tour de France coverage on OLN and various internet sites. Now that Lance won't be in it I kinda doubt I'll have the interest this year. How about you guys?


----------



## awf170 (May 22, 2006)

I'll still watch it.  But then again I'm a nerd and watched pretty much watched every second of every race.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (May 22, 2006)

I won't watch it on TV but I will follow the progress of the raceway via the internet, newspapers and bicycling mags...

I believe the 2006 race will be more exciting than the last few years with a number of riders (Basso, Ulrich, Hincapie, Popovich or Savoldelli, Landis, Liephiemer, Vino, etc...) competing for the GC.  Seeing how competitive the Team has been so far this race season, it will be intersting to see how Discovery goes about thier Tour program...


----------



## andyzee (May 22, 2006)

Nah, I never watch it. If I have the time to watch, I'd rather be riding. If anything, I just read about it in the paper the next day.


----------



## mlctvt (May 23, 2006)

Sure I'll watch it. There will be more Americans in this years tour than ever before, several with a good shot at the podium. I'll probably Tivo the coverage each night and watch it the next day like I did last year. That way I can skip the commercials and any slow sections.


----------



## skibum1321 (May 23, 2006)

I tend not to watch bike racing. Like Andyzee, I would rather be out riding than watching it on TV.


----------



## nek_crumudgeon (May 25, 2006)

Definately watching. The 'Lance' tours have been boring and quite predictable. Everyone just raced for second. This year will be interesting - I think Jan will win - but Basso could surprise since he's been coasting to a win in the Giro. Landis or Liephiemer will be top 5, but one of them will surely crash . . .


----------



## freeheelwilly (May 26, 2006)

Wow HPD!  Not much of a fan, huh?  FYI, the last 2 or 3 TdFs have SUCKED!  We're finally gonna get a good one and you're not gonna watch?!?  Basso's cruising to a win in the Giro so he'll be goin' for the double;  Jan will be there as always; Landis is on fire!; One of the kids (Valverde, Cunego) could have a surprise; McEwen (aka "the Punk") will entertain in the sprints.  It's gonna be the best in years!  Tune in!


----------



## bruno (May 31, 2006)

the tour is the be all and end all of my existence. for real.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jun 16, 2006)

*Discovery Channel Team for the 2006 Tour de France*

Discovery Channel Team for the 2006 Tour de France

*	George Hincapie, Leader
*	Yaroslav Popovych
*	Paolo Savoldelli
*	Jose Azevedo
*	Egoi Martinez (in place of Manual Beltran)
*	Pavel Padrnos
*	Viatcheslav Ekimov (in place of Lance Armstrong)
*	Benjamin Noval
*	Jose Luis Rubiera

Reserves
*	Vladimir Gusev
*	Michael Barry

NOT a bad squad...no Team Time Trial though this year. It will be interesting to see how the Team will get George on to the Podium.  I look forward to it...


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jun 18, 2006)

*Ullrich Wins the 2006 Tour of Switzerland*

www.velonews.com is reporting that two weeks ahead of the Tour de France, Jan Ullrich of the T-Mobile team is the winner of the 2006 Tour of Switzerland. The German endured bad weather to conquer the final stage of the nine-day race, a 30.7-kilometer time trial into the Swiss capital of Bern. Ullrich's total time in the 949-mile race was 38 hours and 45 seconds, which gave him a victory margin of 24 seconds.  The 32-year-old rider will now attempt to become the first man since Lance Armstrong to win both the Tour of Switzerland and the Tour de France in the same season. Armstrong accomplished that feat in 2001. 

With Liephiemer winning the Dauphiné Libéré last week, Basso winning the Giro last month, Landis kicking butt in three stage races this spring, Cadel Evans with a very strong supporting cast including sprinters McEwen, Freddie Rodriguez & guide Chris Horner, and the Discovery TEAM STRENGTH supporting George Hincapie, this should be a great race.

Basso stated in Velonews special publication of 2006 Tour de France that he considers Ullrich the race favorite due to the race having two long distance time trials and only three mountain top finishes…however he (Basso) is not racing for 2nd place, he is racing to win.


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2006)

This year's tour is going to kick ass.  Can't wait!


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jun 22, 2006)

*Eight USA Cyclists Racing 2006 Tour*

www.Velonews.com is reporting that eight USA riders are represented by five teams while three of them will be racing with legitimate chances for the final podium when the Tour ends July 23 in Paris. 

Ninth last year, Floyd Landis (Phonak) is getting the most hype among the European press as the American most likely to succeed Lance Armstrong in the Tour hierarchy. Landis roared through the spring with victories in the Tour of California, Paris-Nice and Tour de Georgia and will be starting his second Tour as outright leader. 

Levi Leipheimer (Gerolsteiner) gained new converts with his impressive victory at the Dauphiné Libéré, where he demonstrated new confidence and fortitude to win a very difficult Tour warmup. Leipheimer has never finished out of the top 10 in four Tour starts and will begin his fifth Tour with ambitions of reaching the podium. 

George Hincapie (Discovery Channel) is upgrading his role as super domestique into team leader after being the only rider to be part of all seven of Armstrong's Tour victories. Hincapie finished a solid 10th at the Dauphiné Libéré in his return to racing after crashing hard at Paris-Roubaix. Improvements in both time trialing and climbing could push Hincapie into the top five overall. 

Bobby Julich, Christian Vande Velde and Dave Zabriskie will all be working to help Team CSC captain Ivan Basso become the first race since Marco Pantani in 1998 to win the Giro d'Italia and the Tour in the same season. Zabiskie will likely shine in the time trials after winning two tests against the clock at the recent Dauphiné while Vande Velde and Julich will save their strength to help Basso in the mountains. 

Chris Horner and Fred Rodriguez will have opposing roles at Davitamon-Lotto. Rodriguez will be the lead-out man for sprint ace Robbie McEwen, but will be hoping to have a chance to go for a win along the way. Horner, back for his second Tour start, will be watching out for Cadel Evans in the mountains as well as riding for himself when the opportunity arises. 

Not surprisingly Hincapie, Landis, Vande Velde, and Zabriskie were US Postal Teammates earlier this decade supporting Lance in Tour victories.


----------



## freeheelwilly (Jun 22, 2006)

Whatever.

Go Jan!!!


----------



## jplynch019 (Jun 27, 2006)

Bob Roll, the breakaways, the peloton sucking them back in, its awesome regardless of whether or not Lance is riding. I usally follow it online live commentary at work.


----------



## jplynch019 (Jun 30, 2006)

Big News Today!  Ullrich and Basso are OUT!


----------



## bruno (Jun 30, 2006)

jplynch019 said:
			
		

> Big News Today!  Ullrich and Basso are OUT!



you shittin' me:smash: :flag: :flame: ?

floyd or hincapie or levi are gonna win then.:flag: :flag: :flag:


----------



## jplynch019 (Jun 30, 2006)

Floyd, George, Levi, Bobby Julich, Dave Zabriskie, Christian Vandevelde, Fred Rodriguez, Chris Horner all have a shot at it now!    USA... USA... USA.....:flag: :flag: :flag:


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 1, 2006)

*Prologue Results*

www.velonews.com is reporting the following Prologue Results

1. Thor Hushovd (Nor), Credit Agricole, 8:17
2. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel, 8:17
3. David Zabriskie (USA), CSC, 8:21
4. Sebastian Lang (G), Gerolsteiner, 8:21
5. Alejandro Valverde (Sp), Caisse d'Epargne-I.B., 8:21
6. O'grady Stuart (Aus), CSC, 8:21
7. Michael Rogers (Aus), T-Mobile, 8:23
8. Paolo Savoldelli (I), Discovery Channel, 8:25
9. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak, 8:26
10. Vladimir Karpets (Rus), Caisse d'Epargne-I.B., 8:27
11. Serhiy Honchar (Ukr), T-Mobile, 8:27
12. Tom Boonen (B), Quick Step-Innergetic, 8:28
13. Manuel Quinziato (I), Liquigas-Bianchi, 8:29
14. Cadel Evans (Aus), Davitamon-Lotto, 8:30
15. Christophe Moreau (F), Ag2r Prevoyance, 8:30
16. Bradley Wiggins (GB), Cofidis, 8:30
17. David Millar (GB), Saunier Duval, 8:31
18. Bert Grabsch (G), Phonak, 8:31
19. Christopher Horner (USA), Davitamon-Lotto, 8:32
20. Hugo Victor Hugo (Col), Phonak, 8:33
21. Patrik Sinkewitz (G), T-Mobile, 8:33
22. Daniele Bennati (I), Lampre, 8:33
23. Joost Posthuma (Nl), Rabobank, 8:33
24. Klöden Andréas (G), T-Mobile, 8:34
25. Viatceslav Ekimov (Rus), Discovery Channel, 8:34
29. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC, 8:35
32. Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr), Discovery Channel, 8:37
34. Egoi Martinez (Sp), Discovery Channel, 8:38
35. Christian Vande Velde (USA), CSC, 8:38
36. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, 8:38
49. Azevedo José (P), Discovery Channel, 8:41
78. Benjamin Noval Gonzalez (Sp), Discovery Channel, 8:47
93. Pavel Padrnos (Cz), Discovery Channel, 8:50
110. Rubiera José Luis (Sp), Discovery Channel, 8:55
112. Fred Rodriguez (USA), Davitamon-Lotto, 8:55

For more information go to http://velonews.com/tour2006/results/articles/10192.0.html


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 2, 2006)

*Hincapie (USA) in yellow as Casper (FRA) Wins Stage 1*

www.velonews.com is reporting that American George Hincapie (Discovery Channel) grabbed the first Tour de France yellow jersey of his career as Frenchman Jimmy Casper earned an upset win in the race's first big sprint rendezvous here Sunday. 

At the finishing sprint in Strasbourg, Hushovd was left lying on the ground with blood pouring out of a cut on his right arm after he appeared to have been hit by a spectator, as he jostled to get into a bunch sprint. Hushovd would have retained his lead had he finished among the top three on the day. 

Hincapie meanwhile said it was a dream come true to finally pull on the yellow jersey, which his more famous ex-team leader Lance Armstrong only gave up after seven years of domination last July. 

Results - Stage 1
1 Jimmy Casper (Fra) Cofidis
2 Robbie McEwen (Aus) Davitamon-Lotto                                      
3 Erik Zabel (Ger) Milram                                                  
4 Daniele Bennati (Ita) Lampre-Fondital                                    
5 Luca Paolini (Ita) Liquigas                                              
6 Isaac Galvez (Spa) Caisse d'Epargne-Illes Balears                        
7 Stuart O'Grady (Aus) Team CSC                                            
8 Bernhard Eisel (Aut) Francaise Des Jeux                                  
9 Thor Hushovd (Nor) Crédit Agricole                                       
10 Oscar Freire (Spa) Rabobank                                             
11 Peter Wrolich (Aut) Gerolsteiner                                        
12 Inaki Isasi (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi                                     
13 Tom Boonen (Bel) Quick-Step-Innergetic                                  
14 Francisco Ventoso (Spa) Saunier Duval                                   
15 Robert Hunter (RSA) Phonak                                              
16 Laurent Brochard (Fra) Bouygues Telecom                                 
17 Jérôme Pineau (Fra) Bouygues Telecom                                    
18 Philippe Gilbert (Bel) Francaise Des Jeux                               
19 Carlos Da Cruz (Fra) Francaise Des Jeux                                 
20 Fred Rodriguez (USA) Davitamon-Lotto                                    
21 Magnus Backstedt (Swe) Liquigas                                         
22 Egoi Martinez (Spa) Discovery Channel                                   
23 George Hincapie (USA) Discovery Channel                                 
24 Christophe Laurent (Fra) Agritubel                                      
25 David Millar (GBr) Saunier Duval                                        
31 Christopher Horner (USA) Davitamon-Lotto                                
37 Benjamin Noval (Spa) Discovery Channel                                  
38 Yaroslav Popovyvch (Ukr) Discovery Channel                              
46 Floyd Landis (USA) Phonak                                               
63 Christian Vandevelde (USA) Team CSC                                     
75 Bobby Julich (USA) Team CSC                                             
77 José Luis Rubiera (Spa) Discovery Channel                               
93 Levi Leipheimer (USA) Gerolsteiner                                      
104 José Azevedo (Por) Discovery Channel                                   
107 Paolo Savoldelli (Ita) Discovery Channel                               
120 David Zabriskie (USA) Team CSC                                         
123 Pavel Padrnos (Cze) Discovery Channel                                  
144 Viatscheslav Ekimov (Rus) Discovery Channel                            

General Classification after stage 1
1 George Hincapie (USA) Discovery Channel
2 Thor Hushovd (Nor) Crédit Agricole
3 David Zabriskie (USA) Team CSC
4 Sebastian Lang (Ger) Gerolsteiner                                        
5 Alejandro Valverde (Spa) Caisse d'Epargne-Illes Balears                  
6 Stuart O'Grady (Aus) Team CSC                                            
7 Michael Rogers (Aus) T-Mobile
8 Paolo Savoldelli (Ita) Discovery Channel
9 Floyd Landis (USA) Phonak
10 Benoît Vaugrenard (Fra) Francaise Des Jeux                              
11 Vladimir Karpets (Rus) Caisse d'Epargne-Illes Balears 
12 Serguei Gonchar (Ukr) T-Mobile                                          
13 Tom Boonen (Bel) Quick-Step-Innergetic  
14 Manuel Quinziato (Ita) Liquigas          
15 Cadel Evans (Aus) Davitamon-Lotto
16 Christophe Moreau (Fra) AG2R-Prevoyance                                 
17 Bradley Wiggins (GBr) Cofidis                                           
18 David Millar (GBr) Saunier Duval
19 Bert Grabsch (Ger) Phonak                                               
20 Christopher Horner (USA) Davitamon-Lotto   
21 Victor Hugo Pena (Col) Phonak  
22 Patrik Sinkewitz (Ger) T-Mobile                                         
23 Daniele Bennati (Ita) Lampre-Fondital                                   
24 Robbie McEwen (Aus) Davitamon-Lotto                                     
25 Joost Posthuma (Ned) Rabobank                                           
27 Viatscheslav Ekimov (Rus) Discovery Channel                             
31 Bobby Julich (USA) Team CSC                                             
33 Yaroslav Popovyvch (Ukr) Discovery Channel 
35 Egoi Martinez (Spa) Discovery Channel     
36 Christian Vandevelde (USA) Team CSC                                     
38 Levi Leipheimer (USA) Gerolsteiner                                      
52 José Azevedo (Por) Discovery Channel                                    
81 Benjamin Noval (Spa) Discovery Channel                                  
96 Pavel Padrnos (Cze) Discovery Channel                                   
112 José Luis Rubiera (Spa) Discovery Channel
114 Fred Rodriguez (USA) Davitamon-Lotto


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 2, 2006)

I would be psyched if George won it, but i doubt it.


----------



## Marc (Jul 3, 2006)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> I would be psyched if George won it, but i doubt it.



Yeah, well I think he's got a slight edge over Landis in the TT's, of which there are two long ones.

The big x factor is Hincapie's climbing.  He won hard mountain stage last year, but he did none of the leading and it was just one stage of course.  There are three mountain top finishes, one on L'Alpe D'Huez.  I'm sure once again, those will be the stages to make or break a front runner.

It sure was cool to see him in yellow though, wasn't it?


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 4, 2006)

*Stage 2- July 3: Obernai - Esch-sur-Alzette (Luxembourg), 228.5 km*

Stage 2- July 3: Obernai - Esch-sur-Alzette (Luxembourg), 228.5 km

www.cyclingnews.com is reporting the following Stage 2 Results
1 Robbie McEwen (Aus) Davitamon-Lotto                              5.36.14 (40.775 km/h)
2 Tom Boonen (Bel) Quick-Step-Innergetic
3 Thor Hushovd (Nor) Crédit Agricole
4 Oscar Freire (Spa) Rabobank
5 Daniele Bennati (Ita) Lampre-Fondital
6 Luca Paolini (Ita) Liquigas
7 Stuart O'Grady (Aus) Team CSC
8 Bernhard Eisel (Aut) Francaise Des Jeux
9 Erik Zabel (Ger) Milram
10 Peter Wrolich (Aut) Gerolsteiner
11 Cristian Moreni (Ita) Cofidis
12 Inaki Isasi (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi
13 Michael Albasini (Ita) Liquigas
14 Francisco Ventoso (Spa) Saunier Duval - Prodir
15 Philippe Gilbert (Bel) Francaise Des Jeux
16 Michael Rogers (Aus) T-Mobile
17 Andreas Klöden (Ger) T-Mobile
18 Cadel Evans (Aus) Davitamon-Lotto
19 Alejandro Valverde (Spa) Caisse d'Epargne-Illes Balears
20 Yaroslav Popovyvch (Ukr) Discovery Channel
21 George Hincapie (USA) Discovery Channel
22 Eddy Mazzoleni (Ita) T-Mobile
23 David Millar (GBr) Saunier Duval - Prodir
24 David Canada (Spa) Saunier Duval - Prodir
25 Sylvain Chavanel (Fra) Cofidis
29 Christian Vandevelde (USA) Team CSC
30 Floyd Landis (USA) Phonak
37 Fred Rodriguez (USA) Davitamon-Lotto
38 Paolo Savoldelli (Ita) Discovery Channel
44 Bobby Julich (USA) Team CSC
53 Egoi Martinez (Spa) Discovery Channel
62 José Azevedo (Por) Discovery Channel
67 Benjamin Noval (Spa) Discovery Channel
68 Christopher Horner (USA) Davitamon-Lotto
69 Levi Leipheimer (USA) Gerolsteiner
76 Pavel Padrnos (Cze) Discovery Channel
78 José Luis Rubiera (Spa) Discovery Channel
119 David Zabriskie (USA) Team CSC
160 Viatscheslav Ekimov (Rus) Discovery Channel
DNS Danilo Di Luca (Ita) Liquigas – Medical

General classification after Stage 2
1 Thor Hushovd (Nor) Crédit Agricole                               9.54.19
2 Tom Boonen (Bel) Quick-Step-Innergetic 
3 Robbie McEwen (Aus) Davitamon-Lotto   
4 George Hincapie (USA) Discovery Channel    
5 David Zabriskie (USA) Team CSC  
6 Sebastian Lang (Ger) Gerolsteiner
7 Alejandro Valverde (Spa) Caisse d'Epargne-Illes Balears
8 Stuart O'Grady (Aus) Team CSC
9 Michael Rogers (Aus) T-Mobile  
10 Paolo Savoldelli (Ita) Discovery Channel   
11 Floyd Landis (USA) Phonak       
12 Benoît Vaugrenard (Fra) Francaise Des Jeux
13 Vladimir Karpets (Rus) Caisse d'Epargne-Illes Balears   
14 Serguei Gonchar (Ukr) T-Mobile
15 Manuel Quinziato (Ita) Liquigas    
16 Cadel Evans (Aus) Davitamon-Lotto    
17 Christophe Moreau (Fra) AG2R-Prevoyance
18 David Millar (GBr) Saunier Duval - Prodir      
19 Bert Grabsch (Ger) Phonak
20 Christopher Horner (USA) Davitamon-Lotto 
21 Victor Hugo Pena (Col) Phonak  
22 Patrik Sinkewitz (Ger) T-Mobile
23 Daniele Bennati (Ita) Lampre-Fondital
24 Joost Posthuma (Ned) Rabobank
25 Andreas Klöden (Ger) T-Mobile     
29 Bobby Julich (USA) Team CSC
31 Yaroslav Popovyvch (Ukr) Discovery Channel  
33 Egoi Martinez (Spa) Discovery Channel      
34 Christian Vandevelde (USA) Team CSC
35 Levi Leipheimer (USA) Gerolsteiner
49 José Azevedo (Por) Discovery Channel
72 Benjamin Noval (Spa) Discovery Channel
85 Pavel Padrnos (Cze) Discovery Channel
97 José Luis Rubiera (Spa) Discovery Channel   
99 Fred Rodriguez (USA) Davitamon-Lotto
151 Viatscheslav Ekimov (Rus) Discovery Channel


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 4, 2006)

*Stage 3-July 4: Esch-sur-Alzette - Valkenburg (Netherlands), 216 km*

Stage 3-July 4: Esch-sur-Alzette - Valkenburg (Netherlands), 216 km

www.cyclingnews.com is reporting the following Stage 3 Results
1 Matthias Kessler (Ger) T-Mobile                                   4.57.54 (43.605 km/h)
2 Michael Rogers (Aus) T-Mobile 
3 Daniele Bennati (Ita) Lampre-Fondital                                    
4 Tom Boonen (Bel) Quick-Step-Innergetic                                   
5 Erik Zabel (Ger) Milram                                                  
6 Luca Paolini (Ita) Liquigas                                              
7 Oscar Freire (Spa) Rabobank                                              
8 Eddy Mazzoleni (Ita) T-Mobile                                            
9 Georg Totschnig (Aut) Gerolsteiner                                       
10 Fabian Wegmann (Ger) Gerolsteiner                                       
11 Alexandre Botcharov (Rus) Crédit Agricole                               
12 Mirko Celestino (Ita) Milram                                            
13 José Luis Rubiera (Spa) Discovery Channel                               
14 Cadel Evans (Aus) Davitamon-Lotto                                       
15 George Hincapie (USA) Discovery Channel                                 
16 Marcus Fothen (Ger) Gerolsteiner                                        
17 Riccardo Ricco (Ita) Saunier Duval                                      
18 Bobby Julich (USA) Team CSC                                             
19 Carlos Sastre (Spa) Team CSC                                            
20 Cyril Dessel (Fra) AG2R-Prevoyance                                      
21 Walter Beneteau (Fra) Bouygues Telecom                                  
22 Stefano Garzelli (Ita) Liquigas                                         
23 Xabier Zandio (Spa) Caisse d'Epargne-Illes Balears                      
24 Levi Leipheimer (USA) Gerolsteiner                                      
25 Patrik Sinkewitz (Ger) T-Mobile                                         
26 Egoi Martinez (Spa) Discovery Channel                                   
28 Paolo Savoldelli (Ita) Discovery Channel                                
29 Christian Vandevelde (USA) Team CSC                                     
35 José Azevedo (Por) Discovery Channel                                    
36 Yaroslav Popovyvch (Ukr) Discovery Channel                              
44 Floyd Landis (USA) Phonak                                               
72 David Zabriskie (USA) Team CSC                                          
77 Benjamin Noval (Spa) Discovery Channel                                  
80 Pavel Padrnos (Cze) Discovery Channel                                   
95 Viatscheslav Ekimov (Rus) Discovery Channel                             
159 Christopher Horner (USA) Davitamon-Lotto                               
DNF Fred Rodriguez (USA) Davitamon-Lotto – CRASH Broken Collarbone                             

General classification after stage 3
1 Tom Boonen (Bel) Quick-Step-Innergetic                           14.52.23
2 Michael Rogers (Aus) T-Mobile    
3 George Hincapie (USA) Discovery Channel    
4 Thor Hushovd (Nor) Crédit Agricole      
5 Paolo Savoldelli (Ita) Discovery Channel    
6 Daniele Bennati (Ita) Lampre-Fondital                                    
7 Floyd Landis (USA) Phonak       
8 Vladimir Karpets (Rus) Caisse d'Epargne-Illes Balears  
9 Serguei Gonchar (Ukr) T-Mobile                                           
10 Matthias Kessler (Ger) T-Mobile                                         
11 Cadel Evans (Aus) Davitamon-Lotto  
12 Christophe Moreau (Fra) AG2R-Prevoyance                                 
13 David Millar (GBr) Saunier Duval 
14 Patrik Sinkewitz (Ger) T-Mobile    
15 David Zabriskie (USA) Team CSC                                          
16 Andreas Klöden (Ger) T-Mobile   
17 Marcus Fothen (Ger) Gerolsteiner   
18 Cyril Dessel (Fra) AG2R-Prevoyance                                      
19 Bobby Julich (USA) Team CSC                                             
20 Eddy Mazzoleni (Ita) T-Mobile    
21 Yaroslav Popovyvch (Ukr) Discovery Channel 
22 Egoi Martinez (Spa) Discovery Channel  
23 Christian Vandevelde (USA) Team CSC                                     
24 Benoît Vaugrenard (Fra) Francaise Des Jeux                              
25 Levi Leipheimer (USA) Gerolsteiner                                      
28 José Azevedo (Por) Discovery Channel  
50 José Luis Rubiera (Spa) Discovery Channel   
59 Benjamin Noval (Spa) Discovery Channel                                  
72 Pavel Padrnos (Cze) Discovery Channel                                   
130 Viatscheslav Ekimov (Rus) Discovery Channel  
143 Christopher Horner (USA) Davitamon-Lotto

Too bad about Freddie Rodriguez...hope he can race in the Tour of spain as Davitamon-Lotto's protected sprinter...


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 4, 2006)

http://cbs.sportsline.com/cycling is reporting that Freddie Rodriguez, of the Davitamon-Lotto team, injured his shoulder and wrist, the doctor said. His team said he sustained a concussion but broke no bones.  Rodriguez rode into a big hole in the road, teammate Robbie McEwen said. "I heard a huge crunch," McEwen said. "It was just such a horrible crash because he just went straight down." 

A total of six riders were hurt in three crashes. 

Christopher Horner, another American on McEwen's team, also was injured in a crash. He finished the stage but it was unclear if he would ride Wednesday. Also injured were Casar and another Frenchman, Sebastien Joly.

Seems like professional cycling is as dangerous as playing football...


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 5, 2006)

*McEwen Wins Stage 4-Boonen stays in Yellow*

McEwen Wins Stage 4-Boonen stays in Yellow

www.VeloNews.com is reporting that Australian Sprinter Robbie McEwen (Quick Step-Innergetic) handily won stage 4 of the Tour de France. He uncorked a perfectly timed sprint with 200 meters to go in St. Quentin, France, to score his 10th career Tour de France stage victory in dominating fashion. 

The 34-year-old Australian they call "the pocket rocket" shot away in a tough, uphill sprint through a sweeping left turn to beat Spanish sprinter Isaac Galvez (Caisse d'Épargne-Illes Balears) by two bike lengths, while an exasperated Tom Boonen (Quick Step-Innergetic) came through in fifth shaking his head in frustration but retaining the maillot jaune. 

McEwen knighted Gert Steegmans, a big, bushy-headed Belgian, to be his new pilot in the peloton. "He almost went too soon," said McEwen, who dedicated the win to Rodriguez. "I said, ‘Hang back and let the others pull the sprint.' I told him to imagine your finish line is at 200 meters. He did exactly as I said and he made it simple for me.... It was like riding behind a TGV [express train]." 

Before Wednesday's stage start in Huy, American Chris Horner (Davitamon-Lotto), with his right wrist bandaged up, needed help from a team soigneur to slip on his gloves after feeling the pain from his crash Tuesday, which left him with a sprained hand. "It should be okay, I just hope it's not too bumpy," Horner said. "It's definitely not going to be easy." 

Stuart O'Grady (CSC), who cracked a vertebra in another Tuesday's pileup, grimaced in pain as he swung a leg over the saddle. Both riders would grit through the pain, however, and finish the stage with the main bunch. 

Stage 4 Results
1. Robbie Mc Ewen (Aus), Davitamon-Lotto
2. Isaac Galvez (Sp), Caisse d'Epargne-I.B., 00:00
3. Oscar Freire (Sp), Rabobank, 00:00
4. Thor Hushovd (Nor), Credit Agricole relegated
4. Tom Boonen (B), Quick Step-Innergetic, 00:00
5. David Kopp (G), Gerolsteiner, 00:00
6. Daniele Bennati (I), Lampre, 00:00
7. Francisco Ventoso (Sp), Saunier Duval, 00:00
8. Michael Albasini (Swi), Liquigas-Bianchi, 00:00
9. Bernhard Eisel (A), Francaise des Jeux, 00:00
10. Jimmy Casper (F), Cofidis, 00:00
11. Michael Rogers (Aus), T-Mobile, 00:00
12. Anthony Geslin (F), Bouygues Telecom, 00:00
13. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel, 00:00
14. Laurent Brochard (F), Bouygues Telecom, 00:00
15. Arnaud Coyot (F), Cofidis, 00:00
16. Stefano Garzelli (I), Liquigas-Bianchi, 00:00
17. Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr), Discovery Channel, 00:00
18. Andréas Klöden (G), T-Mobile, 00:00
19. Gert Steegmans (B), Davitamon-Lotto, 00:00
20. Alexandre Botcharov (Rus), Credit Agricole, 00:00
21. Marzio Bruseghin (I), Lampre, 00:00
22. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak, 00:00
23. Eduardo Gonzalo Ramirez (Sp), Agritubel, 00:00
24. Nicolas Jalabert (F), Phonak, 00:00
25. José Luis Rubiera (Sp), Discovery Channel, 00:00
35. Christopher Horner (USA), Davitamon-Lotto, 00:00
39. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC, 00:00
40. Pavel Padrnos (Cz), Discovery Channel, 00:00
54. Egoi Martinez (Sp), Discovery Channel, 00:00
55. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, 00:00
56. Viatceslav Ekimov (Rus), Discovery Channel, 00:00
57. Benjamin Noval Gonzalez (Sp), Discovery Channel, 00:00
60. Paolo Savoldelli (I), Discovery Channel, 00:00
75. Azevedo José (P), Discovery Channel, 00:00
90. Christian Vande Velde (USA), CSC, 00:00
120. David Zabriskie (USA), CSC, 00:00
145. David Moncoutie (F), Cofidis, 00:00
146. Rik Verbrugghe (B), Cofidis, 00:00
147. Inigo Landaluze (Sp), Euskaltel-Euskadi, 00:00

Overall, after Stage 4
1. Tom Boonen (B), Quick Step-Innergetic
2. Michael Rogers (Aus), T-Mobile, 00:01
3. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel, 00:05
4. Thor Hushovd (Nor), Credit Agricole, 00:07
5. Egoi Martinez (Sp), Discovery Channel, 00:10
6. Robbie Mc Ewen (Aus), Davitamon-Lotto, 00:12
7. Paolo Savoldelli (I), Discovery Channel, 00:15
8. Daniele Bennati (I), Lampre, 00:15
9. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak, 00:16
10. Vladimir Karpets (Rus), Caisse d'Epargne-I.B., 00:17
11. Serhiy Honchar (Ukr), T-Mobile, 00:17
12. Matthias Kessler (G), T-Mobile, 00:17
13. Cadel Evans (Aus), Davitamon-Lotto, 00:20
14. Christophe Moreau (F), Ag2r Prevoyance, 00:20
15. David Millar (GB), Saunier Duval, 00:21
16. Patrik Sinkewitz (G), T-Mobile, 00:23
17. David Zabriskie (USA), CSC, 00:23
18. Andréas Klöden (G), T-Mobile, 00:24
19. Marcus Fothen (G), Gerolsteiner, 00:25
20. Oscar Freire (Sp), Rabobank, 00:25
21. Cyril Dessel (F), Ag2r Prevoyance, 00:25
22. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC, 00:25
23. Eddy Mazzoleni (I), T-Mobile, 00:26
24. Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr), Discovery Channel, 00:27
25. Christian Vande Velde (USA), CSC, 00:28
27. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, 00:28
30. Azevedo José (P), Discovery Channel, 00:31
50. José Luis Rubiera (Sp), Discovery Channel, 00:45
59. Benjamin Noval Gonzalez (Sp), Discovery Channel, 00:49
72. Pavel Padrnos (Cz), Discovery Channel, 00:57
129. Viatceslav Ekimov (Rus), Discovery Channel, 04:55
143. Christopher Horner (USA), Davitamon-Lotto, 08:22

Overall "Sprint" Points
1. Robbie Mc Ewen (Aus), Davitamon-Lotto, 100 Pts.
2. Tom Boonen (B), Quick Step-Innergetic, 89 Pts.
3. Daniele Bennati (I), Lampre, 85 Pts.
4. Oscar Freire (Sp), Rabobank, 80 Pts.
5. Thor Hushovd (N), Credit Agricole, 62 Pts. reflects adjusted points, after relegation in Stage 4
6. Erik Zabel (G), Milram, 59 Pts.
7. Luca Paolini (I), Liquigas-Bianchi, 57 Pts.
8. Bernhard Eisel (A), Francaise des Jeux, 52 Pts.
9. Jimmy Casper (F), Cofidis, 50 Pts.
10. Michael Rogers (Aus), T-Mobile, 50 Pts.
14. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel, 40 Pts.
19. Egoi Martinez (Sp), Discovery Channel, 22 Pts.
38. David Zabriskie (USA), CSC, 10 Pts.
44. José Luis Rubiera (Sp), Discovery Channel, 8 Pts.
51. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak, 5 Pts.
59. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC, 3 Pts.

Overall King Of Montain
1. Jérôme Pineau (F), Bouygues Telecom, 21 Pts.
2. David De La Fuente (Sp), Saunier Duval, 17 Pts.
3. Fabian Wegmann (G), Gerolsteiner, 14 Pts.
4. Aitor Hernandez (Sp), Euskaltel-Euskadi, 10 Pts.
5. Unai Etxebarria (Vz), Euskaltel-Euskadi, 7 Pts.
6. Luis Jose Luis (Sp), Ag2r Prevoyance, 6 Pts.
7. Christophe Laurent (F), Agritubel, 6 Pts.
8. Jens Voigt (G), CSC, 6 Pts.
9. Laurent Lefevre (F), Bouygues Telecom, 5 Pts.
10. Matthias Kessler (G), T-Mobile, 4 Pts.
12. Egoi Martinez (Sp), Discovery Channel, 2 Pts.

Best Young Rider
1. Marcus Fothen (G), Gerolsteiner
2. Benoít Vaugrenard (F), Francaise des Jeux, 00:03
3. Philippe Gilbert (B), Francaise des Jeux, 00:11
4. Thomas Lövkvist (Swe), Francaise des Jeux, 00:17
5. Bernhard Eisel (A), Francaise des Jeux, 00:20

Lastly, the word on Fast Freddie 
McEwen Wins Stage 4-Boonen stays in Yellow

www.VeloNews.com is reporting that Australian Sprinter Robbie McEwen (Quick Step-Innergetic) handily won stage 4 of the Tour de France. He uncorked a perfectly timed sprint with 200 meters to go in St. Quentin, France, to score his 10th career Tour de France stage victory in dominating fashion. 

The 34-year-old Australian they call "the pocket rocket" shot away in a tough, uphill sprint through a sweeping left turn to beat Spanish sprinter Isaac Galvez (Caisse d'Épargne-Illes Balears) by two bike lengths, while an exasperated Tom Boonen (Quick Step-Innergetic) came through in fifth shaking his head in frustration but retaining the maillot jaune. 

McEwen knighted Gert Steegmans, a big, bushy-headed Belgian, to be his new pilot in the peloton. "He almost went too soon," said McEwen, who dedicated the win to Rodriguez. "I said, ‘Hang back and let the others pull the sprint.' I told him to imagine your finish line is at 200 meters. He did exactly as I said and he made it simple for me.... It was like riding behind a TGV [express train]." 

Before Wednesday's stage start in Huy, American Chris Horner (Davitamon-Lotto), with his right wrist bandaged up, needed help from a team soigneur to slip on his gloves after feeling the pain from his crash Tuesday, which left him with a sprained hand. "It should be okay, I just hope it's not too bumpy," Horner said. "It's definitely not going to be easy." 

Stuart O'Grady (CSC), who cracked a vertebra in another Tuesday's pileup, grimaced in pain as he swung a leg over the saddle. Both riders would grit through the pain, however, and finish the stage with the main bunch. 

Stage 4 Results
1. Robbie Mc Ewen (Aus), Davitamon-Lotto
2. Isaac Galvez (Sp), Caisse d'Epargne-I.B., 00:00
3. Oscar Freire (Sp), Rabobank, 00:00
4. Thor Hushovd (Nor), Credit Agricole relegated
4. Tom Boonen (B), Quick Step-Innergetic, 00:00
5. David Kopp (G), Gerolsteiner, 00:00
6. Daniele Bennati (I), Lampre, 00:00
7. Francisco Ventoso (Sp), Saunier Duval, 00:00
8. Michael Albasini (Swi), Liquigas-Bianchi, 00:00
9. Bernhard Eisel (A), Francaise des Jeux, 00:00
10. Jimmy Casper (F), Cofidis, 00:00
11. Michael Rogers (Aus), T-Mobile, 00:00
12. Anthony Geslin (F), Bouygues Telecom, 00:00
13. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel, 00:00
14. Laurent Brochard (F), Bouygues Telecom, 00:00
15. Arnaud Coyot (F), Cofidis, 00:00
16. Stefano Garzelli (I), Liquigas-Bianchi, 00:00
17. Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr), Discovery Channel, 00:00
18. Andréas Klöden (G), T-Mobile, 00:00
19. Gert Steegmans (B), Davitamon-Lotto, 00:00
20. Alexandre Botcharov (Rus), Credit Agricole, 00:00
21. Marzio Bruseghin (I), Lampre, 00:00
22. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak, 00:00
23. Eduardo Gonzalo Ramirez (Sp), Agritubel, 00:00
24. Nicolas Jalabert (F), Phonak, 00:00
25. José Luis Rubiera (Sp), Discovery Channel, 00:00
35. Christopher Horner (USA), Davitamon-Lotto, 00:00
39. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC, 00:00
40. Pavel Padrnos (Cz), Discovery Channel, 00:00
54. Egoi Martinez (Sp), Discovery Channel, 00:00
55. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, 00:00
56. Viatceslav Ekimov (Rus), Discovery Channel, 00:00
57. Benjamin Noval Gonzalez (Sp), Discovery Channel, 00:00
60. Paolo Savoldelli (I), Discovery Channel, 00:00
75. Azevedo José (P), Discovery Channel, 00:00
90. Christian Vande Velde (USA), CSC, 00:00
120. David Zabriskie (USA), CSC, 00:00
145. David Moncoutie (F), Cofidis, 00:00
146. Rik Verbrugghe (B), Cofidis, 00:00
147. Inigo Landaluze (Sp), Euskaltel-Euskadi, 00:00

General Competition after Stage 4
1. Tom Boonen (B), Quick Step-Innergetic
2. Michael Rogers (Aus), T-Mobile, 00:01
3. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel, 00:05
4. Thor Hushovd (Nor), Credit Agricole, 00:07
5. Egoi Martinez (Sp), Discovery Channel, 00:10
6. Robbie Mc Ewen (Aus), Davitamon-Lotto, 00:12
7. Paolo Savoldelli (I), Discovery Channel, 00:15
8. Daniele Bennati (I), Lampre, 00:15
9. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak, 00:16
10. Vladimir Karpets (Rus), Caisse d'Epargne-I.B., 00:17
11. Serhiy Honchar (Ukr), T-Mobile, 00:17
12. Matthias Kessler (G), T-Mobile, 00:17
13. Cadel Evans (Aus), Davitamon-Lotto, 00:20
14. Christophe Moreau (F), Ag2r Prevoyance, 00:20
15. David Millar (GB), Saunier Duval, 00:21
16. Patrik Sinkewitz (G), T-Mobile, 00:23
17. David Zabriskie (USA), CSC, 00:23
18. Andréas Klöden (G), T-Mobile, 00:24
19. Marcus Fothen (G), Gerolsteiner, 00:25
20. Oscar Freire (Sp), Rabobank, 00:25
21. Cyril Dessel (F), Ag2r Prevoyance, 00:25
22. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC, 00:25
23. Eddy Mazzoleni (I), T-Mobile, 00:26
24. Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr), Discovery Channel, 00:27
25. Christian Vande Velde (USA), CSC, 00:28
27. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, 00:28
30. Azevedo José (P), Discovery Channel, 00:31
50. José Luis Rubiera (Sp), Discovery Channel, 00:45
59. Benjamin Noval Gonzalez (Sp), Discovery Channel, 00:49
72. Pavel Padrnos (Cz), Discovery Channel, 00:57
129. Viatceslav Ekimov (Rus), Discovery Channel, 04:55
143. Christopher Horner (USA), Davitamon-Lotto, 08:22

Overall "Sprint" Points
1. Robbie Mc Ewen (Aus), Davitamon-Lotto, 100 Pts.
2. Tom Boonen (B), Quick Step-Innergetic, 89 Pts.
3. Daniele Bennati (I), Lampre, 85 Pts.
4. Oscar Freire (Sp), Rabobank, 80 Pts.
5. Thor Hushovd (N), Credit Agricole, 62 Pts.
6. Erik Zabel (G), Milram, 59 Pts.
7. Luca Paolini (I), Liquigas-Bianchi, 57 Pts.
8. Bernhard Eisel (A), Francaise des Jeux, 52 Pts.
9. Jimmy Casper (F), Cofidis, 50 Pts.
10. Michael Rogers (Aus), T-Mobile, 50 Pts.
14. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel, 40 Pts.
19. Egoi Martinez (Sp), Discovery Channel, 22 Pts.
38. David Zabriskie (USA), CSC, 10 Pts.
44. José Luis Rubiera (Sp), Discovery Channel, 8 Pts.
51. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak, 5 Pts.
59. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC, 3 Pts.

Overall King Of Mountain
1. Jérôme Pineau (F), Bouygues Telecom, 21 Pts.
2. David De La Fuente (Sp), Saunier Duval, 17 Pts.
3. Fabian Wegmann (G), Gerolsteiner, 14 Pts.
4. Aitor Hernandez (Sp), Euskaltel-Euskadi, 10 Pts.
5. Unai Etxebarria (Vz), Euskaltel-Euskadi, 7 Pts.
6. Luis Jose Luis (Sp), Ag2r Prevoyance, 6 Pts.
7. Christophe Laurent (F), Agritubel, 6 Pts.
8. Jens Voigt (G), CSC, 6 Pts.
9. Laurent Lefevre (F), Bouygues Telecom, 5 Pts.
10. Matthias Kessler (G), T-Mobile, 4 Pts.
12. Egoi Martinez (Sp), Discovery Channel, 2 Pts.

Best Young Rider
1. Marcus Fothen (G), Gerolsteiner
2. Benoít Vaugrenard (F), Francaise des Jeux, 00:03
3. Philippe Gilbert (B), Francaise des Jeux, 00:11
4. Thomas Lövkvist (Swe), Francaise des Jeux, 00:17
5. Bernhard Eisel (A), Francaise des Jeux, 00:20

Lastly, the word on Fast Freddie Rodriguez has a separated shoulder and received a concussion.  He should be able to return to racing this season.


----------



## jplynch019 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Live Internet Audio of the Tour*

mms://vipeurosport.yacast.net/eus_liveaudio03


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 21, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> For the past few years I've followed the Tour de France coverage on OLN and various internet sites. Now that Lance won't be in it I kinda doubt I'll have the interest this year. How about you guys?



Boy was I wrong when I posted that. Floyd sure is making things interesting.


----------



## jplynch019 (Jul 21, 2006)

*So ah.  Its been good so far?*

I've been glued to it. The audio from the UK has helped me keep up. :flag: :flag: 

go Floyd!


----------



## bruno (Jul 22, 2006)

i've posted this elsewhere, but i believe--i truly believe--that floyd landis has at least--at least--3-maybe 4 testicles. brass.

and sheryl crow has him on speed dial.:flag: :flag: :flag: :grin:


----------



## Marc (Jul 22, 2006)

Hell yes.





Good job Floyd!  Can't wait to see him in yellow tomorrow.


----------



## thaller1 (Jul 22, 2006)

Landis took the tour 2006!!  Way to go!!!


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 22, 2006)

thaller1 said:
			
		

> Landis took the tour 2006!!  Way to go!!!


It's not over yet....152km stage on Sunday to go...


----------



## jplynch019 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Stage 20: Ceremonial or for keeps?*

I always wondered if someone got T'eed off at the leader would they go for it on this last stage?  Is this how it used to be in this race?  Or was this last stage always "ceremonial"?  Anyone?


----------



## awf170 (Jul 22, 2006)

jplynch019 said:
			
		

> I always wondered if someone got T'eed off at the leader would they go for it on this last stage? Is this how it used to be in this race? Or was this last stage always "ceremonial"? Anyone?



The last stage in totally flat, and the leaders team would instantly chase.  The only hope for this IMO is for the whole t-mobile team to go because they are the strongest, but the chances are it working are still slim to none.  And anyone it is pretty much an un-said rule to never go on the last stage.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 22, 2006)

In 2005 Vinokourov (T-Mobile) attacked the final day to beat Leipheimer for 5th place...it's not about the "Maillot Juane" there is $575,000 on the line for the winner and if any REASON Landis were to fail the peleton pace, others will be sure to attack...


----------



## Marc (Jul 23, 2006)

Unless Landis crashes and has to abandon, Pereiro will never go for the win.  It just isn't done.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 23, 2006)

According to www.cyclenews.com, "Today's final stage is traditionally - although not always - a ceremonial parade into Paris, followed by several laps of a circuit on the Champs Elysees. Usually, it's a stage for the sprinters, but sometimes it's not. Last year, Alexandre Vinokourov won with a late attack, while in 1979, Bernard Hinault and Joop Zoetemelk (1st and 2nd on GC), broke away and fought out the final stage between them! Hinault won in the maillot jaune, while Zoetemelk was second and of course kept second overall. Could Floyd Landis and Oscar Pereiro do that today? Yes, but unlikely."


----------



## Marc (Jul 23, 2006)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> According to www.cyclenews.com, "Today's final stage is traditionally - although not always - a ceremonial parade into Paris, followed by several laps of a circuit on the Champs Elysees. Usually, it's a stage for the sprinters, but sometimes it's not. Last year, Alexandre Vinokourov won with a late attack, while in 1979, Bernard Hinault and Joop Zoetemelk (1st and 2nd on GC), broke away and fought out the final stage between them! Hinault won in the maillot jaune, while Zoetemelk was second and of course kept second overall. Could Floyd Landis and Oscar Pereiro do that today? Yes, but unlikely."



I'll buy you a six of your favorite brew if Pereiro tries to take the tour from Landis today-

We'll know in a couple hours.


----------



## skibum1321 (Jul 24, 2006)

I was also very wrong saying that I would have no interest in it. I watched a whole lot of the Tour this year.


----------



## freeheelwilly (Jul 24, 2006)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> Discovery Channel Team for the 2006 Tour de France
> 
> *    George Hincapie, Leader
> *    Yaroslav Popovych
> ...


 
Hincapie is _not_, and never will be, a GC threat.  He wins a mountain stage last year and everybody forgets the past.  Big George (who is awesome btw) started as a Classics specialist.  He's a one day race guy.  He can steal stages but he'll NEVER win a Grand Tour.  I'd love to be proven wrong but I don't see it happening.  Azevedo was their GC guy and the top rider for GC.  Ekimov defines class.  And watch out for Popo.  That kid will be on the podium before he's done - maybe in Yellow.


----------

